# ...3 More "on Wrist" Shots I Took Today



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Another nice selection Paul, that second Seiko is cool.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> that second Seiko is cool.


Yes, the Seiko Bullheads are a bit of a favorite with me as well...









But did you notice that not one of the photos I took today shows a watch telling the correct time, day or date







...that's my constant problem, and why one day (not yet though







), I'll only have one watch.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The top Seiko does it for me - it's a super watch that looks fantastic







Photos are excellent too - more please














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Just spent five minites setting the date on the Vostok I'm going to wear tomorrow, it was only seven days behind thank the lord.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan,

This is why I like my 70's Seikos/Citizens so much...quickset Day/Date is the best thing since sliced bread







(since "sliced bread" has gone out of fashion, there must be a replacement expression?







)

Such a shame the Poljot 3133 doesn't have this...









Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

I like my Citizen for that quick set feature, the Vostok's have a semi-quick set that isn't too bad but a lot slower to work with.

Just done a second one.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

You have a nice set of watches there Paul, I'm going through a Seiko phase at the moment. I have a 6138 that my father gave me, I had it serviced last year and had a new winder put on. It needs an original crown put back and a new glass but I just love it. A nice watch and you know that you are wearing it too.

Well shot photos you have taken.

Regards

Julian


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

In the cathegory free and useless advise:

I think the time is ripe for a watchwinding machine...

best a big one so you can put all the automatics you have on it.









Gregor


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Gregor,

I have thought about it...a watch winding machine...but they are so expensive...if I could get a multi watch one for about Â£40, then fine...but they're usually over Â£100...think I'd rather spend that amount of money on another watch....

Paul


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Paul,

For how many watches would you need a watchwinder?

It could be worth the investment...

anyway,

that seiko with brown dial looks really good, I like how the day and date is placed!

cheers,

Gregor


----------

